# Tropheus



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

The genus Tropheus is very popular among fishkeepers all over the world. Many fish keepers find it a very attractive fish to keep.
In the wild, Tropheus are found throughout rocky habitats, all over Lake Tanganyika.

In these environments they scrape algae from rocks.
All Tropheus share the same diet; they are all herbivores that should be feed with veggie foods.

According to Ad Konings the Tropheus genus is divided into 8 different species: T. Moorii, T. Annectens, T. Duboisi, T. Brichardi, T. sp. "black", T. sp. "red", T. sp. "Mpimbwe", and T. sp. "Ikola". Most species have different geographical variants, each with its own distinctive morphology.

With no doubt, the Tropheus are one of the most sought after cichlids all over the world....

On Feb 17 th The Peel Region Aquarium Club we will have Klaus Steinhaus talking on Tropheus species.

The Tropheus Cichlids come from lake Tanganyika in Africa and are one of the more attractive Cichlids to come from this lake.

Join us at this meeting and some of these fish will be for sale, there will be locations that have previously not been found in Canada, and you could be the first person to own them in this country. Also the prices will be much better than in the stores. Well worth coming to this meeting.

These fish have been rated as one of the most colourful of cichlids.
Just look at the colours on these fish in some of the web pictures that have been found.See link Below.
These pictures were taken from the web - they are being used for non-profit purposes only.

Hope to see you there ,
Thanks
PRAC Executive
http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/hifin/Klaus-tropheus.pdf


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Just wanted to let you know that your link is broken. Could you also post where and what time the meeting takes place?
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Never mind. I just noticed you double posted this.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22168
--
Paul


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

link has been fixed.

The date is Feb 17, 2010 at 7 pm.

check www.peelaquariumclub.org for the location.

Thanks

John


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a good presentation, whether you have any real interest in Tropheus or not.


----------

